# Buying an '05 SE-R



## Silly Rabbit (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been researching this car for awhile and have a purchasing agent car hunting for me. He has found a 2005 se-r black with auto transmission. Doesn't have the traction control or side airbag option. Has 26k miles, no negative history, no damage. Just stock se-r in excellent condition. The price is being worked on, seller is asking 23k. I'm hoping to settle around 22k.

Am I selling myself short or expecting too much?

When I inspect and test drive the car, is there anything specific I should look at? Are there common problems I can look for?

First thing to work on after purchase will be 17" wheels and tires for the winter. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance - Todd


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

Silly Rabbit said:


> First thing to work on after purchase will be 17" wheels and tires for the winter. Any suggestions?


I just purchased 17" Kazera KZ-B wheels with Bridgestone Blizzaks 215/55 R17 tires. Haven't been in the snow yet, so can't tell you how they perform.

Check out Tire Rack. They are very helpful.


----------



## Silly Rabbit (Nov 15, 2006)

My original deal fell apart. They wouldn't budge on the price. I gave up on the purchasing agent thing and dealt directly with a dealer. I ended up finding something better. Picked up a black on black 6 spd 2005 SE-R last night with only 13k miles on it.

Any options on a nice grill, this one has been replaced with a billet style grill. Too much chrome for me. I've seen the one by active tuning. Looks better, but kinda pricey. As odd as it may seem, I might have this one painted. Maybe a dark graphite, kinda like the smoke color????


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

Active Tuning S5 grill......painted 260.00 to your door (well thats what I paid about 5 months ago).....check the website @ www.activetuning.com...to see pics of other peoples grills


----------

